# Synchroniser Mail entre 2 macs



## gabrielpablito (1 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterai synchroniser Mail entre mes 2 macs.
Jutilise de nombreuses adresses de courriels
Avec icloud pas de soucis car cest en IMAP
Mais pour les comptes POP comme hotmail? est ce possible?

MacBook Pro mid 2007
iMac July 2011
MacOS X Mountain Lion sur les deux.

Merci


----------



## bompi (1 Novembre 2012)

Pas _vraiment_ possible. Tout au plus, laisser les messages sur le serveur afin que chaque Mail les télécharge.
Mais il n'y a pas de synchronisation. C'est bien pour ça aussi que le protocole IMAP a été créé.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Novembre 2012)

sinon créer un compte Gmail en IMAP et tu redirige les mail de hotmail dessus ou tu les redirige sur icloud


----------



## Tuncurry (2 Novembre 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> sinon créer un compte Gmail en IMAP et tu redirige les mail de hotmail dessus ou tu les redirige sur icloud



En synchro via iTunes/icloud, ca a l'air de fonctionner même si le compte est en pop il me semble.
Il suffit d'activer la synchro via itunes de tous ses comptes mail.


----------



## lepetitpiero (2 Novembre 2012)

Rien à voir avec itunes. la messagerie chez apple c'est icloud.  Et évidement que ça va marcher vu que icloud c'est de l'IMAP une fois les e-mails redirigés vers icloud on s'en fiche que ce soit du POP ou autre procédé.


----------



## Tuncurry (2 Novembre 2012)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> Rien à voir avec itunes. la messagerie chez apple c'est icloud.  Et évidement que ça va marcher vu que icloud c'est de l'IMAP une fois les e-mails redirigés vers icloud on s'en fiche que ce soit du POP ou autre procédé.



Pas certain qu'on se comprenne bien. La question du départ, c'est comment synchroniser ses comptes POP sur 2 ordis et accessoirement sur iphone/Ipad en même temps.
En utilisation directe, l'accès du premier mac au serveur pop télécharge le message et celui ci est effacé du serveur, de sorte qu'il n'est plus disponible pour le second mac et à fortiori pour les appareils mobiles. La solution 1 consiste effectivement à tout mettre, quand c'est possible, en IMAP et la synchronisation est dès lors effective.

Il me semble qu'il y a une seconde solution qui consiste à synchroniser ses comptes mails via la rubrique "Infos" de iTunes en mode OTA. J'y synchronise mes comptes Imap mais également 2 comptes pop. Du coup, je récupère sur chaque appareil tous les messages envoyés à mes comptes pop, ce qui normalement n'est pas possible. Apple laisse sous entendre d'ailleurs qu'on ne peut que synchroniser des réglages mais pas les messages. 

Je ne sais donc pas trop comment ça fonctionne mais le résultat, c'est que chez moi, j'ai accès à tous mes messages pop en temps réel, quelque soit l'ordi sur lequel je consulte, sans créer de compte transitoire en imap sur lequel je viendrais greffer des comptes pop, ce qui est ma réponse à la question du départ.


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> P<...>
> En utilisation directe, l'accès du premier mac au serveur pop télécharge le message et celui ci *est effacé* du serveur,<...>


Ce n'est pas du tout obligatoire. Avec POP3, on peut parfaitement télécharger et lire, sans supprimer du serveur.


----------



## Tuncurry (2 Novembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du tout obligatoire. Avec POP3, on peut parfaitement télécharger et lire, sans supprimer du serveur.



Effectivement, alors c'est peut etre ce qui explique mon cas.


----------



## dsdjuric (13 Avril 2014)

J'ai le même problème, un iMac Snow léopard et un mac book pro Mauntain lyon et je ne sais pas comment synchroniser les mails. Avec Sugar Sync ça ne marche pas et avec Apple Cloud il faut remplacer le Léopard par Mauntain Lyon pour que ça marche ce que je ne peux pas faire.
Si quelquin le trouve je lui devrais la reconnaissance éternelle

Bob


----------



## pascalformac (13 Avril 2014)

passe tes comptes en IMAP sur tous tes macs

imap a precisement  la synchro comme fonction


----------

